# xarchiver core



## mohman (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi.
Does archivers/xarchive work with Freebsd FreeBSD 9.2? It just core dumped when I clicked the uncompressed filename on the xarchive window. I found no errors in any logs. Just xarchive.core.


----------

